# annual meeting in Phoenix



## peach (Apr 22, 2011)

who's going to Phoenix in October/November?


----------



## jpranch (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be there only by the good graces of Wyoming Conference of Building Officials. Our budget was cut 70% from last year. Thank you WCBO!


----------



## incognito (Apr 23, 2011)

I should be there.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 23, 2011)

I am planning on going! Depends on money!


----------



## peach (Apr 23, 2011)

my best bud from college lives there; I'm going to try to attend.. depends on money.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 23, 2011)

There seems to be some money from ICC but I don't know how it works!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 24, 2011)

RJJ, If you stand on 1 leg, swing a dead chicken over your head, spin counter clockwise on your left foot 3 times, then clockwise twice in the opposite direction, blink your left eye at the same time blinking your right eye, do a back flip and bounce back doing a front flip all while cross dealing 5 card stud in Deadwood South Dakota on the 4th of July on the 2nd Tuesday of the 13th month you may have a chance?


----------



## Kearney.200 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did that once was i traction for a week


----------



## RJJ (Apr 25, 2011)

So you are saying I have a slim chance of getting any funding.

Further there will be some great news of this gathering just hold on!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 25, 2011)

It surly seems like the process for scholarships from the ICC should not be that complicated? Perhaps it should be as simple as giving the money to the chapters and let them determine who gets assistance?


----------



## High Desert (Apr 25, 2011)

RJJ, I applied for a scholarship the first year they had them and I got one. I would encourage you to apply.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 25, 2011)

For those of you going may I recommend a great Rib Joint.......Cooper's Town near the Diamondbacks ballpark. Alice Coopers place.

Best ribs besides mine and Mcray's in Rivera Beach, FL I've had and I love ribs


----------



## JBI (Apr 25, 2011)

FMWB - You should try MY ribs sometime...

Doubt I'll be able to go, but I'll look into it... have a few friends in AZ I'd like to see...


----------



## FredK (Apr 26, 2011)

Depends if the budget includes a buyout I'll be here:





If not I'll take the week off and drive the 30 miles and attend.


----------



## peach (Apr 26, 2011)

no bad comments about Deadwood, there JP.. getting pretty close to home...

although your point may be that h*ll may freeze over first?

Maybe that will change.. we'll see..


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Apr 27, 2011)

I will be there online.  Maybe if all goes well I can attend.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 27, 2011)

peach, I love Deadwood. Very cool place to visit!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 27, 2011)

Me too! I just made my annual donation three weeks ago!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 27, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Me too! I just made my annual donation three weeks ago!


I not a real gambler but always make my $20 donation in Deadwood. My wife & I have quite a few visitors over the summer and always take them there. I often wonder why our visitors only come durning the summer???


----------



## fatboy (Apr 27, 2011)

"I often wonder why our visitors only come durning the summer???"

uh, blizzards and subzero weather?

But you know that......


----------

